# Lick Ridge Challenge CTR



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on the placings! Looks like a beautiful place to ride too. So glad to hear Dream is recovered too!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow what a nice ride and weather you had that day

and wow those are some crazy pics  poor dream give her a big hug and kiss for me  hope she gets better soon


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG I just found this... what a nasty accident! I'm glad none of the horses were hurt or any of the people involved.

Sheesh..... :/ a lot of damage though.


----------

